# Hi All



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Welcome Jared.

I think the Assasin is a great bow and the price is very good.

Perhaps join the two South African forums:

www.anchorpoint.co.za
www.bowhuntingforum.co.za


----------



## J_Bay (May 17, 2011)

I have joined bowhuntingforum.co.za still waiting to be activated though! Thanls for your reply, I liked the Assassin for the looks and the price. I figure when I'm more advanced I can upgrade the accessories!

What are the 70# bows suitable for, I have a 28 inch draw length?


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Thoughts from Spatan....*

Hi there Jared... I helped a Client in Namibia while I was there to shoot with proper form ... he had just bought an Assassin from a gun shop in Windhoek... It shoots very nicely and for the price I guess it’s a good buy.... His next bow will be a PSE though perhaps an EVO after seeing my PSE Omen in action (an EVO is an Omen with adjustable draw length witch is a huge advantage )... once you learn to shoot "still" the 5.5" Brace height won’t be a problem but rather a blessing that keeps on giving awesome speed for that ultimate hunting/shooting experience... I shoot a 450-550gn arrow tipped with German Kinetic broadheads out of my Omen set at 29"/68# (its a tad long for me also being a 27.5/28'' Draw. Cant buy Draw length:-()I don’t believe there is anything on the planet made of flesh and blood that will escape.... if the shot is placed right



Spatan :cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

This same Bow hunter... took a Kudu on the hunt at 37m, perfect shot ...job well done..


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Adriaan Smit (Jun 10, 2011)

ok here's the cool thing about having a 70# bow if you compare it to rifles you could use it in a .22 capacity and by that I mean small game like rabbits and Jakal all the way to ur 30-06 for taking out Eland sized game with ease. The Assassin is briliant aspecialy for it's price and has excelent accuracy. It will be perfect for a first bow and u can be sure that u wont need an upgrade for a very long time.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Agreed.... The Assassin is a great buget bow... for a beginner....and thats where i would start... even second hand "cheap bows" as long as they "fit" your physical dimentions... Draw length... peep hieght right and low poundage with a 7.5/8" Brace hieght while you get familier with the art of shooting correctly... ie start building confidence....remember bows are like cars... it will lose most of it's value as you walk out the shop door... some hold and and have better re-sale value than \others though ... Bowtech needs to still do some work in this department Only 7 odd years old as a bow manuracturer and still a little lacking in capacity in the timeous back up department especially this far south ... be prepared for a looong wait for should you need limbs etc... BUT depending on how archery grabs you.... you MAY soon find that you may want more speed... It's not necessary ... but you will eventually understand what it is to own and shoot a truley amaizing bow.... Usually this means 9 times out of 10 that it will sport "past parallel" split limbs and large aggressively designed Hibrid/ duel type cams...and a wee B/H (5.5" to 6") This is where the exitment of the shot supercedes the kill(sometimes LOL) .... Means you will shoot more because of the sheer joyment of watching an arrow spit out of a bow faster than you ever believed possible when you first decided to try out the additive "thing" called archery therefore be more confident when it needs to count!!.... 

Knowing what i know today.... the knowledge thats taken 20 years and countless bows all I can say is am constantly amaized by whats out there to still learn.... "Go fourth and get strong and knowledgeble in the ways of the bow"(being here is a great start).... then make an informed decision ... these are my thoughts on your position..... But the choice of what way to go lies solely with you and what you think is best for you right now.... 

This is a forum that is 99% opinion and 1% fact.... There are many great opinons right here and whats right for you is what you should do and we will welcome you into the archery fold... and we will go forward from there together in our journey.....a couple of pics chronicalling my journey... hopefull you will have some of your own to share.... enjoy!!

stay strong, shoot straight....

Spatan:cocktail:


----------

